

A Slack bot that publishes a team's pull requests to their Slack Channel - johnsyweb
https://github.com/binaryberry/seal

======
gingerlime
Nice idea. Did you consider developing it as a plugin for hubot[0], or since
you're working with ruby, then maybe lita[1], or ruboty[2] ?

I think it will take some of the heavy-lifting away, and easier to add for
people who already use one of those robot frameworks (instead of running a
whole instance just for one feature).

[0] [https://hubot.github.com/](https://hubot.github.com/) [1]
[https://www.lita.io/](https://www.lita.io/) [2]
[https://github.com/r7kamura/ruboty](https://github.com/r7kamura/ruboty)

